# Sighting in a gun



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I just got my first brand new gun. It is a bergara barrel .243 on my cva apex. I mounted a vortex scope onto this gun. I have always bought used guns that seemed to be sighted in as I went out to shoot. This is the first time I have had to do it from the start. What are ways you guys sight in your gun to minimize shooting mulitple boxes of shells to get it sighted in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you mount the scope yourself or have a shop do it? If a shop did it they usually bore sight it for you. If not go to a area where you have at least 20-30' of view and block the open action on a couple of pillows where it can't move. Then look through the barrel at a picture, door knob of something else that is stationary and then look through the scope without moving the rifle. If it is zeroed on the same item you are ready to head to the range, if not move the scopes adjustments to where they are on what ever you are looking at. 

Once at the range you can take a couple of shots at 25 yards to see where it is shooting, and adjust to your point of aim. Then move the target out to 100 yards and finish the sighting in. You should be able to do this with less than 10 shots fired.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I do the same as critter, except I sight down the bore out to 100yds. (Top of my neighbors mailbox pole.)
I have yet to not be within 6" at 100yds on the first shot. .223 or 50cal MZ.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. I mounted the scope myself. Wish I would of asked this question last year with my muzzeloader. I spent a lot of money sighting that in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Blackie6 said:


> Thanks. I mounted the scope myself. Wish I would of asked this question last year with my muzzeloader. I spent a lot of money sighting that in.


For some reason being able to sight through the bore of a muzzle loader is just wrong.

If nothing else start shooting at 25 yards at a very large target or one on a piece of large cardboard where you can see where you are hitting and zero from there.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I pay the $15 and have the boys at Lee Kay get it on paper then I dial it in to my shooting from there.

I mount and level my own scopes at home.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's a little tougher with an inline MZ. The bore is so big, you really have to take your time to bore sight on a distant object. Super easy with a 223.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was mounting enough of my own scopes and changing things around that I ended up purchasing a bore sight over 25 years ago. At the time it was a good investment and I have used it quite often since then.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If you're able to mount and level your own scope, I think a person is definitely capable of bore sighting. I'll usually mount up a scope at home and then do the final bore sight at the range. I'll make sure my rifle is solid in the shooting bags, take out my bolt, line up on the target and generally have no issues. Things do get a little tricky with a semi-auto, but it can be done without purchasing a bore sighting tool.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Where are you? I've got a laser bore sighter. We could get on paper in a couple minutes.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

This is a single shot break action rifle, might make it a little tricker. I am in pleasant grove. If you are around this area that would be great, if not it probally wouldn't hurt for me to invest in one myself.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackie6 said:


> This is a single shot break action rifle, might make it a little tricker. I am in pleasant grove. If you are around this area that would be great, if not it probally wouldn't hurt for me to invest in one myself.


We're probably neighbors. Shoot me a pm and we can meet.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

We used to bore-sight the 8"howitzer by putting blousing rubbers on the muzzle so they formed a cross in the center of the 800 caliber muzzle. Then we sighted through the primer hole. If your firing pin has a hole you could sight through and you can make a little cross you can center in the bore, you could bore sight more accurately even though you have a large caliber bore.


----------

